# Buying Our First Tt



## trailerguy06 (Feb 6, 2006)

I am pleased to be able to join the group.

We are a family of four including an 11 year old boy and 8 year old girl. We have spent a couple of two week tenting vacations and look forward to a trailer experience.

There is considerable family anxiety about the safety of pulling the trailer and the difficulties that may arise backing it up.

I have learned from the site that I need to find out what a Quickie Flush is and what MaxAir Vent covers are. It seems I also need to be aware of the brake controller Prodigy.

We plan to pull with a 1998 Suburban (40K miles) 4WD 2500 Vortec 5700 V8 SFI Engine with "heavy duty trailering equipment". I believe this is a 3/4 ton unit. (I believe the Axle Ration is 4.1 although I don't know what that means relative to a different number.)

All four of us have found the floor plan exciting and we figure it won't be too long before friends are coming with us (which explains why we are looking at a four bunk unit).

The unit we are looking at has the designer and comfort package with an MSRP of just over 25K.

Any thoughts on the various concerns I have raised would be welcome including the ability of the Suburban to pull the 28RSDS, the price we should settle on with the dealer(Leosrv Baltimore), how to minimize the anxiety about pulling and backing up, any other things I should be considering before the purchase or just after purchase. Is a Kipor 3000 adequate to run this unit?

I look forward to any assistance.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Welcome and great choice on floorplans.

Our little family of six love it. Your 2500 (3/4) ton burb will have no problems pulling the 28. You are right on with the quickie flush or tornado (newer version) and Maxx air vents. I installed a maxx air turbo fan in the main cabin vent and maxx air vent cover over the other two vents. All done before our first trip and well worth it, especially the flush - don't want to mess with the black tank after it has been used.







Prodigy is the best value in brake controllers but you still need a weight distributing anti-sway hitch system. Much discussion on that. I use a Hensley Arrow but it is very expensive compared to other options. Search Hensley for the discussions.

I have not looked at the pricing in a year but generally the trailers come with all the options, I have never heard of one without.

Post often and enjoy.

Jared


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

First, welcome to the site and I hope we can answer your questions.

The Quickie Flush is a nozzle that is mounted inside of your black water tank that you hook up a hose to and use it to flush out the tank. Makes it alot easier and does a better job than the other way of filling and dumping the tank over and over.

Maxi Vent covers are plastic covers that go over the vents and allow you to leave the vents open and not allow water into the camper.

As for you tow vehicle, yes a 2500 is a 3/4 ton and the 4.10 ratio is the towing rear ratio. The higher the number the better it will tow....and the better is will burn gas














. I think that you would be OK with the tow vehicle you have but with the 5.7 liter V-8 it may not like the hills very much.

As for the anxiety of pulling and backing up, go to a big open parking lot and practice. It really isn't that hard. We use portable radios (the FRS ones) and the wife will go out and watch the back of the camper and let me know which way to go.

It sounds like you are here on the east coast, there are alot of the Outbackers around and I am sure that they will chime in with their thoughts.

Again, welcome and feel free to ask any questions you may have.

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome and like Notyet, I like your choice of floorplans. The Suburban will be fine for the trailer. I had the same truck only with a 454. Y ou lose a lttle pulling the hills but whats the hurry, when pulling hills I keeps my revs in a certain range and let the speed fall where it may.

Notyet has the Hensley and I have seen his set up, but they do go for 3000. dollars. Well worth the money, everyone says. I have the dual cam set up by Reese and I am happy with it.

Just look in the Towing section and read the topic headers and you will find plenty on the Hensley, Dual Cam and Equalizer hitches.

If you want ideas on mods especially a ladder for the bunks, you can start at my gallery. It is a lot of fun looking thru everyones gallery ( I have several times) and seeing what they have done or where they have been.

Welcome to the 'gang'

John


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

trailerguy06 said:


> I am pleased to be able to join the group.
> 
> We are a family of four including an 11 year old boy and 8 year old girl. We have spent a couple of two week tenting vacations and look forward to a trailer experience.
> 
> ...


Welcome,

I just put a deposit down on our second unit from Leo's. They are a very good dealership to work with.

Are you in MD? Please PM me with any questions.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim











Also...check out the Mid Atlantic and Luray Rally threads. We would love to have you.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome trailerguy06 to the group
The only thing I can add to is Extension Mirrors if you don't have them
As for pulling and backing in. Just take your time and practice backing up in a parking lot
Enjoy
and any questions ask away

Don action


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Welcome trailerguy06 to the group
> The only thing I can add to is Extension Mirrors if you don't have them
> As for pulling and backing in. Just take your time and practice backing up in a parking lot
> Enjoy
> ...


Why practice in an empty parking lot, it is much more fun in a crowded campground with everyone watching you...


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

WElcome,
We paid 18,500 plus sales tax out the door in GA in June 2005 for a 2005 unit. However we were already towing and had all our hitch, sway control, setup.

I would love to have the Quickie flush, but don't. I have been successful by doing the following. Empty the black, close it, run a garden hose into the camper and fill up hte black tank again. Empty the black, empty the gray and use "ODORLOSS" in the black. More trouble but does work.

We love our bunk house.


----------



## shrlyjo (Nov 20, 2005)

WELCOME WELCOME!!! We bought our Outback from Leos and after a problem with the salesperson and the weight we were told being wrong we did ok. Had to buy a new truck (really feel sorry for the hubby,right? LOL) because the trailer was too heavy for my truck. We went back and talked to the manager and he fixed us up. Had to put a new brake controller in new truck for free. We would still go back there if we were to buy another one. Their prices can't be beat. Our 30rls was 24,000.00 and that included all the towing stuff. The cheapest we had found anywhere else for the same trailer was 31,000 and didn't include the towing stuff.

The group is planning a gtg the May 5-7... Frontier Town Family Campgroud, Ocean City,MD. It should be fun with all the Outbacks there. Hopefully you can join us....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action 
Congrats on your new TT







Great choice









Enjoy ecamping with us and ask & comment away.

Thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome aboard - great model choice.









My first reaction to your post was "Wow! A '98 2500 Burb with only 40k!!!!" Ya wanna sell it?


----------



## trailerguy06 (Feb 6, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Welcome aboard - great model choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I don't get the Outback I would consider it. How does the Kipor 3000 and the Honda 3000 compare in quality?

Do people get screen and or add a rooms that work well for them?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, trailerguy06!* action

The 28RS-DS is a great unit, and I am sure you would love it.









It looks like the others have covered most of your questions, so I will not waste the bandwidth, other than to say: 'Yeah, what they said!'.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers! Never fear, there are experts galore on this site that can walk you through just about anything! action


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

Do people get screen and or add a rooms that work well for them?
[snapback]79079[/snapback]​[/quote]

I haven't purchased or felt I needed screen room or add a room. I believe one of the outback members makes screen rooms for the Outbacks, do a search.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

trailerguy06 said:


> Do people get screen and or add a rooms that work well for them?


We had a screen side Add-a-Room on our pop-up, and it was great to have when the kids were still qudrapeds. Lot's of work to set-up (at least when the alternative is kicking back with a Mikes!). We decided pretty quickly it was not worth the effort on a weekend trip.

Of course it depends on your situation. If you are in an area with lots of bugs, it could be a Godsend!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have a A&E Add-A-Room and love 
We use it everytime we go camping
It is really nice on those chilly mornings
And also with the wind the air can't get under the anwing so it doesn't lift up as much
It takes DW and myself about 10 mins. to set up
So far everyone that sees it, Says it looks very nice.

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

HootBob said:


> I have a A&E Add-A-Room and love
> We use it everytime we go camping
> It is really nice on those chilly mornings
> And also with the wind the air can't get under the anwing so it doesn't lift up as much
> ...


Same as Don only We do not use it every time but I am happy we have it. Sometimes in tight quarters or nosy neighbors, I can lower one blind or another.
I like the feeling of the extra room when we do use it.

John


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > I have a A&E Add-A-Room and love
> ...


Ditto - particularly about lowering the blinds. We do the extened camping in the Adirondacks - black fly country and use ours for a total of four weeks there. We use it occasionally on weekenders. As our screen room was 21' long on the old TT I'm deciding whether to get a 21' awning for the Outback or cutting down the front panel of the screen room to fit it to the current awning - as money is a bit tight right now, I'll probably be cutting and sewing - I shoulda taken Home Ec.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to our great group. I don't have any expert information to add to that you've already received, but I will add my sincere welcome.

You will love your Outback and Outbackers.

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Moosegut 
Why don't you get extension panels for it
Our was on our 21 and bought a extra panel to fit the 26

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback!! Your family is going to love it. The bunk house is awesome for the kids.

We have a Suburban 2500 and have NO problems pulling our 28RSS and we have some rather LARGE mountains in Oregon to drive over.

Recommend having your dealer install the quickie flush to the trailer now. Do not wait....a used black tank it NOT something you want to be working on.

Again...WELCOME!! action action


----------

